# What 'Baby Food' Can you feed leopard gecko's?



## Amy_x

My little leo's (6months old) havent been eating very well lately and i have heard that you can feed them certain types of baby food to try and get them eating properly again, and/or just for the occasional treat.

I was wondering what kind u can feed them, and how much x


:2thumb:
thanks x
Amy_x


----------



## FudgeTort

They're insectivores, so I doubt they will take or be able to digest any kind of baby food.
You could always try mashing up insects, or try wax worms? Be careful though, they're very addictive.


----------



## Amy_x

brilliant thanks, 
x


----------



## FudgeTort

Also, Id recommend feeding about one wax worm a week, they're like Lizard Junk food, really fatty and not nutritious.


----------



## chondro13

Leo's are not like cresties - they are almost exclusively insectivorous.

Waxworms are addictive and very fatty and dont really have any nutritional value - a better bet would be butterworms as these are equally tasty but very high in calcium and higher in protein than waxworms (still fatty though so only as a treat!)

if your leo isnt eating try varying his diet:

staples:
locusts
dubia roaches
crickets
mealworms
silkworms
calci grubs/phoenix worms

treats:
butterworms
wax worms

: victory:


----------



## Amy_x

:2thumb:cheers, 
i do vary the diet, they get crickets, locusts and meal worms each week. and for some reason they seem uninterested in the food, they will lick and turn their noses up! fussy things haha x 

x


----------



## Catherine896

I wouldnt use it as a 'treat'. I have a few that couldnt eat alone and were very weak (came from a female that was bred far too young/underweight that I bought gravid)

I got a chicken baby food with no spicy stuff, onions or garlic etc.

I put calcium and vits in it and was hand feeding daily for a good few weeks. They have since made a full recovery and are nice and fat. Eating alone and would never believe they were the same geckos when I started hand feeding.

I am currently doing it with another from the same female aswell.

If your leo is still eating alone I wouldnt offer babyfood just yet.

What size crickets/locusts are you trying? How often does she actually eat and how much?


----------



## jack_rep

Leopard geckos can digest baby food fine.

Its ideal to use if you have a sick gecko thats off its food. Not only does it give it a nutrient boost but it helps rehydrate them.

In the past ive tried to pick the baby food that has the most protien in it, which would likely help seen as yours is a baby. So try and get one with meat in it.


----------



## quadrapop

which one would you recommend.


----------



## jack_rep

quadrapop said:


> which one would you recommend.


I just would go for a simple looking one, like plain chicken or something like that. Just so there is nothing too funky in there.

Id stress tho, this isnt just to be used as a treat. Its only to help give a boost to sick leos who havent eaten in a while. Urv gotta syringe this into their mouth, so trust me they wont see it as much or a treat!


----------



## Catherine896

This is the one Im using -


----------



## Catherine896

jack_rep said:


> I just would go for a simple looking one, like plain chicken or something like that. Just so there is nothing too funky in there.
> 
> Id stress tho, this isnt just to be used as a treat. Its only to help give a boost to sick leos who havent eaten in a while. Urv gotta syringe this into their mouth, so trust me they wont see it as much or a treat!


 
Yeah they arent best pleased the first couple times lol but they started taking it really well. Was really pleased with the results!

But yeah, as said not as a treat really.


----------



## Amy_x

oh right ok, 
what one would u reccomend? x


----------



## jack_rep

Catherine896 said:


> This is the one Im using -


Yep that sort would be the type id go for.


----------



## Catherine896

Ive attached a pic above but they sometimes disappear so theres another below.


----------



## Amy_x

brilliant thanks very much  
just wan2 make sure they are gettin enough vits, 
dont want them becoming really poorly while they are stil young. 

will only feed if its getting to the point when they arent eating at all. 
but wanted to get the knowledge before it got to that point so i know what to do x 


thanks again x 

:2thumb:


----------



## jojo1977

the herp vet in the north west recomended organic baby food to me when i had a sick leo. i used plain chicken or beef things like that and it worked and that came from a vet. a bloody good vet at that. : victory:just dab it on there mouth and let them lick it off. once they get the tast they keep going till they had enough


----------



## groovy chick

I used the chicken one for my poorly leo aswell. As reccommended by my vet


----------



## LauraN

groovy chick said:


> I used the chicken one for my poorly leo aswell. As reccommended by my vet


I've also used the Chicken Baby food, recommended by a vet and other experienced keepers.

Worked a treat and if I hadn't used it to keep my poorly leo eating he wouldn't be here today as he was knocking on deaths door.


----------

